# 6yr old male - craigslist GTA



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This 6 year old boy is available as of April 1st. Fingers crossed for him.
Goldon Retriever looking for good home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I went ahead and emailed the ad to the Golden Retriever rescue in Canada. Do you have the website for that group? It's always good to contact the rescue for these dogs.


----------

